
List of one-hit wonders in the United States - indigodaddy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_one-hit_wonders_in_the_United_States
======
masonic

      Arlo Guthrie – "City of New Orleans"
    

Seems odd, given that he's better known for "Alice's Restaurant" in the first
place and that Steve Goodman had the original, better version of "City of New
Orleans".

